

Show HN: AnimalSoundFun – My first iOS app - danielhunt
http://animalsoundfun.com/

======
danielhunt
Spent a while lately getting to grips with iOS development, and swift in
particular (coming from a PHP/Java focussed web-development background), and
created this.

Figured I'd throw it up and here and see what people think!

